# Training program for a newbie petite girl



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Arighty, one of my good friends girlfriend has just started in the gym. They paid good money for an absolute shït training plan, that I suggested she shouldn't use.

What kind of a training routine would be good for a new girl in the gym? Preferably 3-4 times a week or so.

She's 18, 153cm and weighs about 43kg. Very petite/slim girl without being sickly thin. She wants the generic bikini body with better butt, abs etc.

I've put her on a 300cal/day calorie surplus to gain some weight at the same time and told her to track her food with myfitnesspal.

Cheers :beer:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

What training plan got suggested?


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

monkeybiker said:


> What training plan got suggested?


One made by one of the "PT's" in the gym. Nutcase suggesting her to max out on the back extension machine (which is dodgy as hell) in 5 reps. Then there's no free weights in it at all either.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Squat

Sldl

Lunges

Gluten bridge

Calves

Press ups

Rows

Assisted chins

DB shoulder press

3 x10 on all


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Squat
> 
> Sldl
> 
> ...


You wouldn't put in bench presses?


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

DanishM said:


> Arighty, one of my good friends girlfriend has just started in the gym. They paid good money for an absolute shït training plan, that I suggested she shouldn't use.
> 
> What kind of a training routine would be good for a new girl in the gym? Preferably 3-4 times a week or so.
> 
> ...


any pics?? haha

im sure one of the girls on the forum could give you some ideas, sure there's a few bikini class competitors on here


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

@Keeks @kristina


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

diesel09 said:


> any pics?? haha
> 
> im sure one of the girls on the forum could give you some ideas, sure there's a few bikini class competitors on here


Haha, sorry mate. She's not mine, but my good friends girlfriend.


----------



## bodybuilder16 (May 27, 2012)

So you suggested NOT TO DO TRAINING plan but you've got no clue what she should do??

Doesn't Make a lot of sense to me!!!!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Squat
> 
> Sldl
> 
> ...


^^^This wouldn't be a bad place to start.

Lots of variations of squat. With the girls its all about the ass.

Tell her to check out Andreia Brazier. She may not want to look like her, and she won't (reassure her of this, just in case she is worried about being muscley), but just copy the exercises she does in her videos.

You can add some dumbbell presses and flyes.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

bodybuilder16 said:


> So you suggested NOT TO DO TRAINING plan but you've got no clue what she should do??
> 
> Doesn't Make a lot of sense to be!!!!


Thanks for your contribution, really helpful.

I'm not that used to making training routines, but that doesn't make me blind to spotting absolutely shït (generic woman magazine style) gym routines.


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

get her on something like starting strength or stronglifts, but only take the exercises selection from there, not the reps/set scheme.

start off with high reps (i would recommend this for all untrained people - men or women) and keep doing that for a month or two, progressing but still keeping reps high, to get familiar with the exercises, build a base, and allow her supporting structures to strengthen a little before putting some (relatively) heavy weight on the bar. most women wont be able to squat an empty bar for many reps with decent form, so just start off with an olymppic bar, and go AMRAP untill she can get about 15-20 reps, then start adding weight. deadlift will likely be higher, but will probs be around 30kg for reps, so again do the same and build up. bear in mind you will have to have the bar raised off the floor a bit for deadlifts as it wont have the height of a normal 20 plate so will effectively be a deficit deadlift if its not raised, which is harder for a beginner to master. during this time of high reps, form should be emphasised to get good movement patterns ingrained.

men and woman dont necessarily have to train much differently.

fully body a few times a week like the programs mentioned will likely be the best as they tend to have a little more focus on lower body (which is what most females want) and isnt too draining recover wise which is good if there is a caloric deficit. for assistance work: ham curl, glute bridges, plank. thats about all she'll need


----------



## bodybuilder16 (May 27, 2012)

No problems buddy.

But you can spot compete bull****, but not a good training program.

Post up the program and let us judge if you say it's absolutely ****.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> ^^^This wouldn't be a bad place to start.
> 
> Lots of variations of squat. With the girls its all about the ass.
> 
> ...


Haha, yeah. I told her that she has to train like a man. Instant reply: "But I don't want to become too big and bulky and end up looking like a bodybuilder." :lol: It's always the same!


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

scott08 said:


> get her on something like starting strength or stronglifts, but only take the exercises selection from there, not the reps/set scheme.
> 
> start off with high reps (i would recommend this for all untrained people - men or women) and keep doing that for a month or two, progressing but still keeping reps high, to get familiar with the exercises, build a base, and allow her supporting structures to strengthen a little before putting some (relatively) heavy weight on the bar. most women wont be able to squat an empty bar for many reps with decent form, so just start off with an olymppic bar, and go AMRAP untill she can get about 15-20 reps, then start adding weight. deadlift will likely be higher, but will probs be around 30kg for reps, so again do the same and build up. bear in mind you will have to have the bar raised off the floor a bit for deadlifts as it wont have the height of a normal 20 plate so will effectively be a deficit deadlift if its not raised, which is harder for a beginner to master. during this time of high reps, form should be emphasised to get good movement patterns ingrained.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that was what I was thinking, specially as she has never done any real kind of sport or exercise.

Cheers mate :beer:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I do fullbody workouts about every 3 days(well when I can anyway). When my girlfriend trained with me I had her do the same program as me but with higher reps due to being a newbie(not due to being a girl) and she got good results. The lazy moo doesn't train with me no more but they is no reason why you need to change a training program just because they are a girl. They have the same muscle as men so why not train the same.

They are not going to look like a man because they train like a man, they don't have the hormones to do so.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

DanishM said:


> You wouldn't put in bench presses?


You could, but a bench press is a often a scary move for a girl.

And considering the average strength of a girl. They would get just as much out of working on getting to 3 x 10 full press ups as they b would bench press.

But what ever she wants to do is fine.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Agree with suggestions above, good way to get started but would maybe add some variations to legs too. Wide stance sldl's, wide stance squats, leg press with feet high and wide so you can really feel it in the glutes, all great for legs and bum.

Also, maybe a pointless thing to say but will say it anyway, once you get her on a plan, make sure she is actually enjoying it as this is where some fail on actually sticking with it and putting the effort in.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

DanishM said:


> Haha, yeah. I told her that she has to train like a man. Instant reply: "But I don't want to become too big and bulky and end up looking like a bodybuilder." :lol: It's always the same!


This why I say avoid the bench press. It's synonymous with the alpha male bodybuilder make stereotype.

You have to design something with the consumer in mind. Of she doesn't buy into it there is no chance of her sticking to it


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

monkeybiker said:


> I do fullbody workouts about every 3 days(well when I can anyway). When my girlfriend trained with me I had her do the same program as me but with higher reps due to being a newbie(not due to being a girl) and she got good results. The lazy moo doesn't train with me no more but they is no reason why you need to change a training program just because they are a girl. They have the same muscle as men so why not train the same.
> 
> They are not going to look like a man because they train like a man, they don't have the hormones to do so.


Same mate, my misses comes to the gym with me and does the same exercises that im doing except different weights and the difference in her from start till now is frightening!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> @kristina


Personally, I would disagree with the majority of the responses on here that advise such a big variety of 'variations' of this and that.

Less is more and for a complete novice, she will get huge mileage out of a very basic program. 3 x 5 would be my recommendation - that is all that's necessary and because it'll be full body, the volume is sensible and will allow for recovery and consistency without burning out (she will make BIG progress in stength and building a good foundation on 3 x 5 without even the need to do 5 x 5) - for at least the first 6-12 months depending on how she gets on... she will be making her biggest gains for at least the first year of training.

Start her off on dumbbells on most of these exercises as below, because this will help to build a balanced foundation and recruit all the right motor units and stabilisers. No need to have both dumbbells and barbell (i.e there is absolutely no necessity for her to start doing bench press AND dumbbell press variations, for example).

Compounds and free weights, no machines.

Full body, 3 times per week. (i.e. Monday, Wednesday, Friday).

Every day:

Arnie Presses - 3 x 5

Single Arm Dumbbell Rows - 3 x 5

Dumbell Chest Press - 3 x 5

Squats - Rep range 'can' be higher and adjusted upon her judgement and confidence/progress, depending on her form, technique and ability to 'learn' the exercise and get comfortable with it, between 5-8 reps but personally I stuck with 3 x 5 on my program and made excellent progress up to 100k squat in my first year.

Deadlifts - 3 x 5

-

Remember, for a novice, she does not NEED accessory exercises... she doesn't need lunges, tricep push downs, 100's of squat stances...

Most people don't even understand how or why they should program accessory lifts into their training protocol because they follow someone else's advanced program thinking they will get the same progress with it, but this is not always the most effective or smart way to train. You build on the basics, and most people grossly overestimate just how long they are a novice for. Novice programming and experience is most suitable for more than just a few months - even up to 1-2 years of training, an individual should still be learning and gaining as much as possible from very basic programming - unless they get very bored or uninspired to train, in which case fair enough, give them the ****ty machines like lat pull downs and assisted pull ups... - those are the same people I see in the gym 2 years later looking exactly the same as they did when they first stepped foot in the gym.

I'll also add that some of you might think "well she just wants to look good, why should she follow more of a 'strength rep range' etc"... well no, there is no such thing as a strength 'or' hypertrophy range, contrary to popular belief, but the most important thing here is building a solid, quality foundation of strength and power, upon which she can then progress in later years. She WILL look good on this program and most importantly she will be able to train at a high frequency.

-

I'll also add, just as a personal preference, when I started to lift I had personal desires and goals with bodyweight exercises (I used to do push ups, pull ups and chin ups at home) - because I wanted to, but this is NOT necessary. If she's really keen on doing that stuff, it's not necessary to do this in her gym program. She should do this stuff at home (i,e, every evening I'd do a few sets of this and that... it wasn't too strenuous and didn't impede on my recovery etc)... those things are very useful for making good gains but a lot of girls don't really get into that stuff because they don't think they 'can' do a pull up without going on the silly machines..

-

So yep, those would just be my personal suggestions!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

kristina said:


> Full body, 3 times per week. (i.e. Monday, Wednesday, Friday).
> 
> Every day:
> 
> ...


^^^This will get very boring very quickly. You need to keep novice trainees engaged, so change and variation is essential. Don't get me wrong, its sound advice. I doubt many had the focus you had when you first stepped in the gym.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> ^^^This will get very boring very quickly. You need to keep novice trainees engaged, so change and variation is essential. Don't get me wrong, its sound advice. I doubt many had the focus you had when you first stepped in the gym.


You might be right I guess, but wow.. I was bloody hooked on making strength progress, I didn't get bored for ONE second for over a year of doing the same stuff because I was focused on hitting new numbers, looking better, feeling stronger.. I mean, who gets bored nowadays of reaching their next squat or deadlift goal? I looked forward to my sessions and HATED the rest days...it was really frustrating NOT to be able to come in and do the same **** every single day!

But yes.. I guess 'most' people don't really have that type of passion/interest etc... because some people find training a chore, whereas others see it as the best part of their day haha.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

@kristina Great post! I'll see what she prefers and if she gets boring of doing that. I'll let her start out with higher reps and some mobility work for the first couple of weeks though, as she is completely new to working out/using her body. And I'm afraid she'll break like a stick if she doesn't nail the form :lol:

:beer:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

DanishM said:


> @kristina Great post! I'll see what she prefers and if she gets boring of doing that. I'll let her start out with higher reps and some mobility work for the first couple of weeks though, as she is completely new to working out/using her body. And I'm afraid she'll break like a stick if she doesn't nail the form :lol:
> 
> :beer:


Good call!


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

DanishM said:


> Haha, yeah. I told her that she has to train like a man. Instant reply: "But I don't want to become too big and bulky and end up looking like a bodybuilder." :lol: It's always the same!


then maybe emphasise its mainly a leg/ ass based workout routine (even though its full body), and tell her this is a program made for woman (even though its a basic routine anyone can do). i would still say go with the routine i suggested, then add a few of the assistance exercise to keep things interesting as most will find just a few compounds boring at the start. In my experience, beginners in general like doing more assistance and machine type work as it makes them feel like theyre doing alot when theyre not. after the weight starts creeping up on the compounds, most of the assistance stuff can and will likely be dropped.

as for her not wanting to get big, tell her to look up chelsea lifts on youtube. She has a decent physique (even though she doesnt even train for physique) and puts up decent numbers for a woman, and is likely alot more dedicated than your mate will be. her physique is a good example of a trained female, and doesnt look like a bodybuilder at all. most females arent going to look manly or have too much muscle if they are natural and have a good bf%


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

kristina said:


> Personally, I would disagree with the majority of the responses on here that advise such a big variety of 'variations' of this and that.
> 
> Less is more and for a complete novice, she will get huge mileage out of a very basic program. 3 x 5 would be my recommendation - that is all that's necessary and because it'll be full body, the volume is sensible and will allow for recovery and consistency without burning out (she will make BIG progress in stength and building a good foundation on 3 x 5 without even the need to do 5 x 5) - for at least the first 6-12 months depending on how she gets on... she will be making her biggest gains for at least the first year of training.
> 
> ...


Good advice, but they key things with novices and toe dippers is getting the balance better what they 'should' do and what they 'will' do.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Ideally you should get to know how this girl ticks,sit her down over a coffee and talk about goals and strategy.What she likes doing and what her dislikes are.

I am sure between you there will be a routine that will please her and get the results she wants,with your guidance and the fact you have allowed her to contribute,will make the difference to failure or success.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

p.cullen said:


> Same mate, my misses comes to the gym with me and does the same exercises that im doing except different weights and the difference in her from start till now is frightening!


My girl made progress very quick too. Combination of newbie gains and doing a good workout from the start. When I first started I wasted a lot of time with **** poor workout plans and probably not training hard enough. She had the benefit of my many years of wisdom


----------

